# Dubai literature



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm having great trouble finding any interesting books on history, (classic) travels, novels or pretty much anything interesting on Dubai. So far I found one book called 'Dubai Tales' by Muhammad al Murr and a more modern book called 'Sand to Silicon', but that's pretty much it. Are there interesting DUbai titles I should check for? Thanks.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

there is a novel called 'dubai' by robin moore.

it shows dubai in the 60's and gives what im told is a pretty good account of what the place was like.

motivate publishing have also done loads of books on dubai:

http://www.motivatepublishing.com/mp/welcome.shtml


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

there are good picture books on the history of dubai and the region. If you want my personal recommandation.. dubai, uae, and the rest of the gulf story are pretty much the similiar.. some are real boring reading.. the only two exceptions are history books on Oman. I believe Oman has the richest history of all the Gulf states which would make a real good reading. The other exception would be a book on how Saudi Arabia was united by the former king. These sort of books are the ones which might be real exciting. 

plz no bitting my head off coz i said all the gulf, including qatar, dont have that very exciting history.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Bite!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

There is this very good poem (several pages) long about Dubai, are you interested Jan?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

OK Jan you will probably be interested in the poem anyway, it is called "Jumeirah Jane"

I live in Jumeira,
And drive a "Pajeira,"
And my hair is incredibly blond.
Spouse Tom is in banking,
And climbing the ranking,
By selling some new kind of bond.

Tom has a Range Rover,
It's bright green all over,
With an incredible carrying load.
We love Wadi bashing,
(It really is smashing),
But my "Paj" - it is never off road.

We rent a white villa,
With pink bougainvillaea,
And a pool that we share with the Rose's.
They're from "Scar-bor-ough",
And not quite the top drawer,
But really quite nice (in small doses).

My best friend is Liz,
And she makes a great Biz,
Of parenting three little boys.
When I visit the Wafi,
To meet Liz for coffee,
She brings them along to choose toys.

My James is at JESS,
And Jocasta's at DESS,
Which makes for a tricky school run.
I leave this to Liz,
Who's a bit of a Whizz,
At being a top Dubai Mum.

My maid is a treasure,
Now I've got her measure
She really is working quite well.
Her name is "Incepta",
And I've tried to perfect her,
(If she slips I sure give her hell).

When Tom is away,
My favourite play,
Is shopping with Liz in the Souk.
I've got gold things galore,
Tucked away in a drawer,
Where Tom just can't get a look!

I work out at the Club,
With my trainer Al-Hab,
Who sure keeps my body in shape.
The hunkiest of guys,
With incredible eyes,
Al's really the sexiest "Sheikh"!

I play bridge every week,
And golf at the Crek,
And swim at the Hilton Beach Club.
And each Friday night,
We get a bit tight,
At the Inter-con's great British Pub.

The summers are hell,
With the heat and the smell,
So I go back to Mummy in Surrey.
Mummy's great with the kids,
And they love her to bits,
So really I don't have to worry.


There's more verses to that


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

:lol:

Should be some five years old though


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

10 years would probably be closer!


more verses!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

:down: :toilet:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sense of humour finally left you, DarkBlue?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

no, i just dont find it funny, more like lame, no offence, its just not funny, thats all


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The kind of life portrayed there is lame, therefore the poem will be lame as well.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

its a classic.

all you dubai newbies dont understand.

life here realy used to be like that!

watch the bbc program 'expats' from 95-96 i think, a pretty good documentary showing life in dubai!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

newbies ??? i am sorry but how long have u been in dubai ??


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

20 years in july.
you?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

24 year last week


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

well, if you didnt like the poem, i must assume you avoided jumeriah, or your fibbin!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

:weirdo:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

edit


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

indeed


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

when was the term Jumeriah jane invented? and who was it invented by?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

thats hilarious... because its so true.

i used to laugh my ass off when i saw the jumeirah janes come in their land rover dicoveries to pick up their kids from DESS and DC.


----------

